# Tattoo ideas.



## Ishdat a Pitbull?

Im planning to get a tat of my boy pretty soon my on forearm. Any suggestions as far as his position (looking foward, alittle to the side, etc.) color or black and white? its my 1st so some ideas would be nice. Thanks!


----------



## Celestial88

Could you describe his personality?


----------



## Ishdat a Pitbull?

He's an adult baby, lets put it that way. heres my photbucket with some pics.
Pictures by Ishdat_a_Pitbull - Photobucket

I was thinking of a close up of his face and have it cut off alittle down his neck.
if that makes any sense, After looking at some pics, im leaning towards a pic with him and his tongue out.


----------



## Celestial88

I like that idea, and his face in this one seems to fit quite well


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella

^^^I'm with Celestial......He looks very regal in that picture and would make a nice tattoo. I wouldn't get one with his toungue hanging out of his mouth but that's just me. Also, becareful of them tattoo's!!!! They are addicting! I just got my first on top of my foot last November and I am already getting a second one in a couple weeks! My sister-in-laws brother is my tattoo artist though so it's way to convenient LOL! He just comes to my house and inks me up


----------



## ThaLadyPit

Hi there! I got my beloved Debo done on my right calf 10-30-10, as a memorium (i lost him in 06 at just 2 yrs old), and i took a photo of him, cropped it down to just a head shot and added a few of my own touches. The artist that drafted the sketch from my photo, did a fantastic job with it, and I broke into tears when I saw the sketch! Now, I was given a hard time on here by some members because his nickname was "spelled wrong", but I spelled it like that for a reason. I'll link you to the thread with my tattoo...

www.gopitbull.com/pitbull-lounge/31033-debo-lives-again.html

Just an insight to this, he was a black brindle APBT, so while it looks like there is no color, there is a smidgeon of pink and brown in there, lol.


----------



## Steelers_Fan

Personally I'm a fan of neck up busts or a full body pose from a 45* angle. I found this one online.


----------



## EckoMac

All I know is those puppy shots with one ear up make me grin. LOL!
I'm sure you are a dude though and cute puppies aren't your kinda tat. LMAO!!
I'd totally go with a head shot from the pic Celes liked. It'd look sharp on your arm.


----------



## Ishdat a Pitbull?

ThaLadyPit said:


> Hi there! I got my beloved Debo done on my right calf 10-30-10, as a memorium (i lost him in 06 at just 2 yrs old), and i took a photo of him, cropped it down to just a head shot and added a few of my own touches. The artist that drafted the sketch from my photo, did a fantastic job with it, and I broke into tears when I saw the sketch! Now, I was given a hard time on here by some members because his nickname was "spelled wrong", but I spelled it like that for a reason. I'll link you to the thread with my tattoo...
> 
> www.gopitbull.com/pitbull-lounge/31033-debo-lives-again.html
> 
> Just an insight to this, he was a black brindle APBT, so while it looks like there is no color, there is a smidgeon of pink and brown in there, lol.


im sorry to hear that.. What a beautiful boy and a great tattoo!! i wanna do color as well. With his collar.


----------



## Ishdat a Pitbull?

I do like that pic of him sitting with that angle as well. I think im gonna use that picture!! And i love that pic with his one ear up. Good thing my friend had a camera.


----------



## Lex's Guardian

I think grey scale looks great for portraits... Thinking of doing the same myself of my cat who just passed recently. She was a balimese - doing grey scale & coloring only the eyes b/c she had fierce blue eyes


----------



## Black Rabbit

The pic Celeste posted would transition perfectly. I would also go with color. If done right color portraits are amazing. Just make sure to choose your artist very carefully. Make sure you look at their portfolio and they do specialize in realism an portrait work. Portraits are done quite a bit different than a normal black and gray or color tattoo and can be quite tedious and difficult which is why quite a few artists won't do them.


----------



## angelbaby

I like the one celeste picked out, I would get his head and cut it off just below the collar, that way you can add a bit of color to it with the collar. I like head shots though . Just make sure you find a good artist lol, seen some horrible portraits of people and pets that look nothing like them lol.


----------



## Black Rabbit

Yea portraits are a whole other ball game. Totally different style and technique. It takes a long time to get it down.


----------



## ThaLadyPit

Have you made a decision yet? Have you found an artist that can meet your expectations? It takes time, and I know first hand, as I previously posted. Krystal is an artist, so I'd definitely follow her advice if you haven't had the work done yet.


----------



## Joewilly

Don't know ur opinion of the stars and stripes, but, How about a 'heroic' neck up side view w/ the flag in background. Homage to the all American dog.
I've been thinking of using an image like that for a business.


----------



## Oje

I dont suppose youre located on the East Coast, in the PA/NJ/DE area? If so you need to contact Shane O'neill for your portrait. He was on, and won the show Ink Master on SpikeTV and his speciality is portraits. He's pretty booked up, generally a 6-8 month wait at least, but the tattoo will be amazing.

If youre not in the area i see you mentioned it will be your first tattoo so just a word of advice would be to research the artist if you dont already have one in mind. A portrait is something that come out amazing or go terribly wrong, you'll want to find someone who has experience doing portrait tattoo work and take a look at their portfolio.


----------



## PerfectPit

Yes things can go wrong quickly if you don't have the right artist. It just recently happened to me. I was referred to this guy by someone and he did a really nice job on her but her tats were of flowers, writing etc. Mine wasn't of my dog but it is in a large visible place and when it was finished it was lopsided and when I pointed it out he tried to tell me that was how it was printed. Not! I still like it but it is not up to my standards and even though it is nice I know it is not what the pic was. Someone even asked why I got the mad hatter on my arm, my heart dropped but there is no way to get it corrected unless I do a print over and that isn't going to happen. Plus hubby was pissed that I even got another one. lol They are very addicting.


----------

